# root on stock ICS for razr?



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

So im pretty new to the razr, coming from a gnex and a charge. reading around i cant seem to find a way to root and install recovery into the razr if it has the stock ICS. is there a reliable way? have i missed something?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Try this


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to have a charge and here is what I used to get root http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1710871

Only problem I had was getting the motorola drivers to install correctly, I had been trying to do it with a plain user account and elevated rights, but something wasn't working so installed the drivers in my admin account and rooted the phone from there - worked just fine.

I got safestrap 2 for ICS from here http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/ that will get you the dual environment and CWM were sort of used to from the charge.

You can get the stock ICS build from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1767255

You can get RSD lite from here, RSD is the Odin for Moto http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1348587&page=2


----------

